# One hand, one leg drills



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

What cycling skill is one stressing in a drill where one rides with one hand and one leg on the bike? Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

um.... not falling down?

ok I'm a big fan of one-leg pedaling drills, and I guess if you do it with one hand it'll also challenge the core / stabilizer muscles.

/edit: but I'd only do it on a trainer... doing it on the road seems a bit risky.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> um.... not falling down?
> 
> ok I'm a big fan of one-leg pedaling drills, and I guess if you do it with one hand it'll also challenge the core / stabilizer muscles.
> 
> /edit: but I'd only do it on a trainer... doing it on the road seems a bit risky.


That's kind of what I felt. The drill was to ride in circles while looking at the object in the middle (as opposed to where we were going) and pedal with one leg in the pedals and one arm on the bars. I remember almost crashing twice during the exercise.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Nothing except to make whoever is watching you laugh hysterically.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Nothing except to make whoever is watching you laugh hysterically.


Nonsense. It's very useful. In fact, you should poast a video of yourself doing it so we can evaluate your form and position.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Mr. Jones said:


> That's kind of what I felt. The drill was to ride in circles while looking at the object in the middle (as opposed to where we were going) and pedal with one leg in the pedals and one arm on the bars. I remember almost crashing twice during the exercise.



hmm. did you ask the coach what the purpose was?

it's good to do that kinda stuff just for general skill building. I guess. if you've got nothing better to do with your time. because, like it's always a good idea to pedal with one leg and one hand on the bars and look off to the side, during a race, in a pack.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> hmm. did you ask the coach what the purpose was?


He said that it was to keep one leg from being a dead weight that holds the other back. I have no idea why this requires hands off the bars.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. Jones said:


> He said that it was to keep one leg from being a dead weight that holds the other back. I have no idea why this requires hands off the bars.


It sounds to me more like one dead brain holding the other back....


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

We're not laughing at you, we're laughing with you.
Or, with friends like these...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Well like I said, 1 leg drills are good. And generally just riding along, try to think about "un-weighting" your upward leg. Not sure about the other stuff though.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I think something got lost in translation somewhere between the coach and the coachee. I'm not laughing, just wondering.


----------

